# Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Jul 30, 2015)

Many threads related to Polarion lights go back to 2008. This new thread aims to update the information related to Polarion batteries. In particular: replacement, charging, storage and changes over time. Please ask your questions and I will get the factory to answer and post here. 

To get us started:

Polarion makes 2 battery packs: 

1- PH battery (PS-P8-P) which fits PH, PF, NET40 and NP1. 4400mA.
2- X1 battery which fits the X1 and the Abyss (all models). 4400mA (different form factor).

The batteries in new condition work for 80 or 90 minutes (continuous - existing models). Charge time is 3 to 3.5 hours. I will ask about old PH50 lights with new batteries. 2 different ballasts were used in the PH50 and I am not sure if it affected the battery life.

Polarion batteries do not like to be fully discharged. Permanent damage can occur if they are left dead for more than 3 months. They should be stored charged and checked periodically.

I will add to this post tomorrow about PH50 battery life in new condition and changes to the charger, battery pack and ballast that may have affect battery durability.

In the interim, add your unanswered questions here and we will get updated answers directly from the manufacturer.

Fred


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

1- The battery PN for the Abyss and X1 battery is PS-P8-X.

2- The battery used in PH40 and PH50 is the same. The life in minutes in both cases is the same (about 80 minutes).

3- There was a ballast change in the PH50 (2008) before the light got phased out. The ballast change did not affect the battery life.

4- Both Polarion Li-Ion batteries can be cycled 400 times (fully charged to fully discharged).

5- Polarion batteries vintage pre-2014 did not like to be discharged for more than 3 months.

6- Polarion batteries sold today (2015) have been modified and can be discharged for long periods without problems.

7- Polarion recommends that batteries should be stored charged.

_SOURCE: Polarion HQ_


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

Polarion does not recommend, support or endorse repacking of dead batteries. If you have a dead battery, buy a new one with the updated PCB board inside. They are in stock in the USA (polarion-store) and in many other countries.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

Can still order a PH50 at my local flashlight dealer. But I'm quite certain the included battery will be dead. They've it in stock for quite awhile.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*



kj2 said:


> Can still order a PH50 at my local flashlight dealer. But I'm quite certain the included battery will be dead. They've it in stock for quite awhile.



A PH50 light would be nearly 5 years old. Battery life is a function of charge cycle (in your case nearly zero we can assume) and long term storage at empty (likely in your case).

You can buy the normal PH replacement battery and you will be all set. Polarion-store carries it but you can also buy on Ebay. It may be cheaper for you to go through Ebay because they have a Global Shipping Option that is cheaper for end-users in many cases.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 7, 2015)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*



Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> .. It may be cheaper for you to go through Ebay because they have a Global Shipping Option that is cheaper for end-users in many cases.


Bought a Surefire P1R that was shipped via the eBay GSP. Not something I want to try again :shakehead Package was unsealed at PBI and they re-packaged it in a simple air-envelop.
It's to bad a brand like Polarion is that present on the market here.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*



kj2 said:


> Bought a Surefire P1R that was shipped via the eBay GSP. Not something I want to try again :shakehead Package was unsealed at PBI and they re-packaged it in a simple air-envelop.
> It's to bad a brand like Polarion is that present on the market here.



For a battery, eBAY GSP is probably sufficient, even if the package is opened. In Europe, you may want to try SPS-Europe (Putten Netherlands) for Polarion spare parts and accessories.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*



Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> In Europe, you may want to try SPS-Europe (Putten Netherlands) for Polarion spare parts and accessories.


Had a look on their webpage, but don't see anything about or for Polarion lights.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*



kj2 said:


> Had a look on their webpage, but don't see anything about or for Polarion lights.



Call or e-mail and ask for Cristian. Polarion lights are widely used in inspection applications (for car paint, for semiconductor manufacturing, etc.). SPS-Europe sells equipment to semiconductor manufacturing companies such as ASML in Netherlands, NXP (Njmegen Netherlands), Global Foundries (Dresden Germany). They carry PH40, NET40 and they have access to full catalog of spare parts (filters, batteries, chargers).


----------



## kj2 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*



Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> Call or e-mail and ask for Cristian. Polarion lights are widely used in inspection applications (for car paint, for semiconductor manufacturing, etc.). SPS-Europe sells equipment to semiconductor manufacturing companies such as ASML in Netherlands, NXP (Njmegen Netherlands), Global Foundries (Dresden Germany). They carry PH40, NET40 and they have access to full catalog of spare parts (filters, batteries, chargers).


Thanks


----------



## japudjuha (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

Do you have a specific website/store on eBay for selling new i.e. updated batteries?
If so, what is it?
thanks


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

You can get genuine 2015 Polarion replacement batteries from ebay (search for PH40 or X1) or through Polarion-store.com. Depending on your location, one can be cheaper than the other. In your case (Australia), I believe that Ebay would be cheaper, albeit a bit slower.


----------



## TravisLight (May 4, 2016)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*



japudjuha said:


> Do you have a specific website/store on eBay for selling new i.e. updated batteries?
> If so, what is it?
> thanks



Same Questions here?
Where can we buy in specific website?


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141814161159?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141811956607?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
or shop.polarion-store.com
Through Polarion-store, you can reach out to us for additional inquiries. You can PM me as last resort through here.

Sorry for delay.


----------



## japudjuha (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

Without trying to be insulting in anyway, why are the batteries so expensive?

Is there a battery carrier available (from anywhere) that can take separate 18650's?

I have a PH40 and I love it, but the battery is dying. I would like to avoid spending AU$400+
on a light I could only sell for AU$800 if at all possible.

Open to any idea's or thoughts.
Thanks
James


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

James, there are safety issues with LiIon batteries (see Samsung Note 7). The product needs to be well made to be safe to use. There has been a regulation change this year where LiIon batteries (any brand) cannot be shipped in bulk (easily). You may contact Polarion-Store and ask if they could ship directly from Korea instead of from the USA. That said, final price will not vary much (but could make it a little less painful).


----------



## tab665 (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

i think my battery pack on my 2009 X-1 has finally thrown in the towel. i used to do a good job of topping off the battery pack every couple months or so; but the past couple years i started getting a little slack and i guess it self discharged as sat too long. at 299.00 i cant justify buying a new battery anytime soon. anyways, it was fun while it lasted! since there is not much value in used polarions i may just see if i can crack it open and see what kind of options there are to have it modded; that or let it collect dust.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*



tab665 said:


> i think my battery pack on my 2009 X-1 has finally thrown in the towel. i used to do a good job of topping off the battery pack every couple months or so; but the past couple years i started getting a little slack and i guess it self discharged as sat too long. at 299.00 i cant justify buying a new battery anytime soon. anyways, it was fun while it lasted! since there is not much value in used polarions i may just see if i can crack it open and see what kind of options there are to have it modded; that or let it collect dust.



The light originally sold for nearly $2,000. $299 (shipping from USA) to keep it in good order (after 8 years) is not a bad deal. That said, HID lights draw a lot of current. Polarion Korea does not advise altering used battery packs. If money is a concern, I would advise going to the online store and requesting a coupon via e-mail. You never know what they may come up with.


----------



## tab665 (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

are you referring to the polarion-store website? i may give that a try


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*



tab665 said:


> are you referring to the polarion-store website? i may give that a try



Yes, polarion-store. They are USA based.


----------



## jellydonut (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*



Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> The light originally sold for nearly $2,000. $299 (shipping from USA) to keep it in good order (after 8 years) is not a bad deal. That said, HID lights draw a lot of current. Polarion Korea does not advise altering used battery packs. If money is a concern, I would advise going to the online store and requesting a coupon via e-mail. You never know what they may come up with.




Is there a Polarion retailer in Europe for buying battery packs? My PH40 battery pack is also dead and needs replacing.


----------



## Parker VH (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*



Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141814161159?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141811956607?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> or shop.polarion-store.com
> Through Polarion-store, you can reach out to us for additional inquiries. You can PM me as last resort through here.
> ...



Can you give me a current link for a replacement battery if there is one available still on eBay? I just want to make sure if I decide to buy one that I buy it from a reputable dealer. When looking at a new battery, how current of a manufacturing date should I be concerned with?


----------



## XeRay (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*



Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> 2- The battery used in PH40 and PH50 is the same. The life in minutes in both cases is the same (about 80 minutes).
> 
> 7- Polarion recommends that batteries should be stored charged.
> 
> _SOURCE: Polarion HQ_



How can a ~20% variance in output watts have a close to nil affect on run time ? 
For this to be true the PH40 ballast would have to be very inefficient and the PH50 ballast extremely efficient in order for this to make any sense, or the claimed wattages are way off or some combination of the 2

I believe the ideal long term storage charge level for all Lithium Ion batteries is 60 to 70% charge and in a VERY cool place such as a fridge


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

Contact polarion-store directly or 860-350-2825. Items are in stock. E-bay link is the same. 

As far as your other question, i would not buy batteries from 2013 or earlier. That said, all batteries have a # of charge cycles, no matter the vintage. For Polarion batteries, the # of cycles is approximately 400.


----------



## Parker VH (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*



Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> Contact polarion-store directly or 860-350-2825. Items are in stock. E-bay link is the same.
> 
> As far as your other question, i would not buy batteries from 2013 or earlier. That said, all batteries have a # of charge cycles, no matter the vintage. For Polarion batteries, the # of cycles is approximately 400.



I thought that I had read somewhere that some of the newer model batteries had improved circuitry or something so as not to be as badly affected when it comes to long-term storage and discharge of the batteries?


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*



Parker VH said:


> I thought that I had read somewhere that some of the newer model batteries had improved circuitry or something so as not to be as badly affected when it comes to long-term storage and discharge of the batteries?



You are correct. The charging circuit was modified around 2014 to protect against deep discharge. Deep discharge was especially an issue for end-users who stored batteries long term inside their lights. New batteries don't have that problem. That said, all batteries have a finite # of charge/ discharge cycle. Number is about 400. Fred


----------



## Parker VH (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

I guess if I am going to spend the money on a new battery, I want to be sure it has this circuitry so I should buy a battery with a date code of 2015 or newer?


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

You should buy 2015 or newer and NEW. There is no way to know the # of charge/discharge cycles on used batteries. Best to buy new indeed.


----------



## Parker VH (Nov 2, 2017)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

Are the date codes on the batteries written so that they are easily distinguishable or are they in some form of factory code?


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Re: Polarion Battery - 2015 Thread - Clarification and additional information*

Bob, there is a date code on each battery. White numbers and letters on black sticker. First 2 numbers represent the year.


----------



## Trevornen (Nov 28, 2017)

*Polarion Battery 2015 Thread*

this flashlight with lamp D2s - the best of all. He lacks one thing - normal battery indicator. I know that in Lemax LX50 have a low battery indicator ... Flashlight flashes when the battery residue of 10-15. I think the same thing at the Lemax LX70 This is not the best way to learn about the amount of energy in the battery You do not plan to make the indicator as on Xeray or Polarion ?


----------

